# excavator with log bucket and slasher video



## nhlogga (Feb 26, 2012)

Bucking logs - YouTube


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 26, 2012)

I took that video yesterday. The machine belongs to a guy i used to work for. He has had the machine set up like that for about 5 years and has been fairly trouble free. Very easy on fuel compared prentice 410 he had previously.


----------



## HorseFaller (Feb 26, 2012)

Good stuff buddy. Just subscribed on the tube. I have tried to get a few friends who own mini's to put grapples on them for some back yard stuff.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

Ythats a nice looking set up . How does he get his lengths ? . A 150 size loader would be ideal for me .
I would do all my bunching with it . Shovel loggin is fast .


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 26, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Ythats a nice looking set up . How does he get his lengths ? . A 150 size loader would be ideal for me .
> I would do all my bunching with it . Shovel loggin is fast .



The bunks on the slasher saw are set for 8'6",10'6",12'6",14'6",16'6" lengths.


----------



## Slamm (Feb 26, 2012)

nhlogga said:


> The bunks on the slasher saw are set for 8'6",10'6",12'6",14'6",16'6" lengths.



That is a nice setup and I thank you for posting that video. Does he wish he had gone bigger with the excavator or does that size seem like the right size???

Sam


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 26, 2012)

Slamm said:


> That is a nice setup and I thank you for posting that video. Does he wish he had gone bigger with the excavator or does that size seem like the right size???
> 
> Sam



Seems right size for his application. The saw buck fits on the log truck and excavator fits on the 20 ton trailer so it can all be moved at once. If the wood is too big he bucks it with a chain saw. If ya go much bigger in excavator size than it would be too large to fit on a 20ton trailer. I pm'd you this guy's phone # a little while back if you want more info on the machine. He is currently building a second one with a quick attach.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 26, 2012)

All it needs now is a live heel. Would make a big difference. As that one is, the heel is not used until he's got the boom quite a ways up. Means he's limited to using it only at a certain height.


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 26, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> All it needs now is a live heel. Would make a big difference. As that one is, the heel is not used until he's got the boom quite a ways up. Means he's limited to using it only at a certain height.



I do agree. A live heel would be better but what is there is better than no heel.


----------



## Slamm (Feb 26, 2012)

We work a little larger wood on average, but that little thing would sure take care of most of our stuff, certainly to the point that we could lower our chainsaw bucking by a dramatic amount and increase production, I'm sure. I know that I would only be allowed to use it lower grade timber in our bottom's ground operation, but we have so much of that work that I need to up my machinery or techo somehow, and the log loader on a trailer just seems too ...... dumb for me, as your just stuck in one spot and you can only pile logs in that one spot. With an excavator, I could make huge piles and then move and make more huge piles, then when the trucks can make it too the piles due to weather or timing, its all ready to go.

I did get his number, but have been busy and wanted to run some thoughts past my farmer neighbor about the idea and get his take on it. I will call him in the next few weeks.

Anymore pics or videos you can get would be great otherwise maybe he can help out, thanks again,

Sam


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 26, 2012)

Slamm said:


> We work a little larger wood on average, but that little thing would sure take care of most of our stuff, certainly to the point that we could lower our chainsaw bucking by a dramatic amount and increase production, I'm sure. I know that I would only be allowed to use it lower grade timber in our bottom's ground operation, but we have so much of that work that I need to up my machinery or techo somehow, and the log loader on a trailer just seems too ...... dumb for me, as your just stuck in one spot and you can only pile logs in that one spot. With an excavator, I could make huge piles and then move and make more huge piles, then when the trucks can make it too the piles due to weather or timing, its all ready to go.
> 
> I did get his number, but have been busy and wanted to run some thoughts past my farmer neighbor about the idea and get his take on it. I will call him in the next few weeks.
> 
> ...



That is exactly what he does. Slashes until there is no more stacking room then moves. When i worked for him, some days we would do 6 loads/per day + plus chip wood. sometimes more sometimes less with 3 man crew.
Sounds like a 200 size machine may suit your needs better. My great uncle has a JD 690 with about 36' of boom with a pulp bucket that he has been using for nearly 20 years. Works well for feeding stock piles of chip wood to the chipper. I am starting to run it now and not very good at it yet.


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 26, 2012)

Ya thats slick . Just a nice size . Here in the Interior we don't have very big timber the good size stuff runs half cord per tree . I've had some that had a cord in them but very few . And Lot of smaller stuff . Probably alot less expensive than a harvestor ..


----------



## BERN-TIMBER (Mar 3, 2012)

Any idea on how much work was involved plumbing the slasher in? Thats a heck of a setup and certainly way cheaper than any of the dedicated forestry loaders you can get on tracks. And I would imagine with a little time you could go back to digging in the dirt if you needed the machine for that.


----------



## nhlogga (Mar 3, 2012)

BERN-TIMBER said:


> Any idea on how much work was involved plumbing the slasher in? Thats a heck of a setup and certainly way cheaper than any of the dedicated forestry loaders you can get on tracks. And I would imagine with a little time you could go back to digging in the dirt if you needed the machine for that.



As far as plumbing in the slasher, you tap into the drive motor lines on one of tje track drives. You put in 2 direrter valves so when you want to use the slasher you turn tje valves and one of the track pedals runs tje saw on the slasher and then turn the valves back when you want to drive tje machine. As far as switching back to the dirt bucket, the best way to set up a machine like this is to use a quick attach coupler.


----------

